# 3" vtr



## Keystone (Mar 27, 2014)

In the 2003 or 2006 IRC, was it required to have one 3" vent? I know there was a requirement just can't figure if it was code or local ordinance during that time.


----------



## docgj (Mar 27, 2014)

2006 IRC section P3103.2. I think is what you are looking for. The 3 inch is required through the roof for frost protection at a design temp of 0 deg F.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 28, 2014)

no 3103.2 has been there. I should have been more specific, it was for a stack vent and it was an ordinance since thrown out.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 28, 2014)

There are several plumbing codes and I believe most of them require one 3" 'vent through the roof.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't find the section, and maybe it was UPC, but the vent cross-section must be equal to or greater than the building sewer.


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2014)

*= + = + =*

Regarding Vent Stacks [ from the `06 IRC ]:



*`06 IRC, P3102.3 - Size:*

"The required vent shall be sized in accordance with Section P3113.1 based on the required

size of the building drain."



*`06 IRC, P3113.1 - Size of Vents:*

"The minimum required diameter of individual vents, branch vents, circuit vents, vent stacks

and stack vents shall be at least one-half the required diameter of the drain served........The

required size of the drain shall be determined in accordance with Chapter 30...................Vent

pipes shall be not less than 1¼ inches (32 mm) in diameter.....................Vents exceeding 40

feet (12,192 mm) in developed length shall be increased by one nominal pipe size for the

entire developed length of the vent pipe."



*'06 IRC, P3102.1 - Required Vent Extension:*

"The vent system serving each building drain shall have at least one vent pipe that

extends to the outdoors.*"*

*= + = + =*


----------

